# Car Tax



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Interested to know how much car tax you paid this year (those of you with cars, of course).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> interested to know how much car tax you paid this year (those of you with cars, of course).:d


€100.72


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In Nerja the rates are pubnlished as:
CARS
less than 8 bhp : €19
8 – 11 bhp : €51
12 – 15 bhp : €108
16 – 19 bhp : €134
over 20 bhp : €168

I can´t find any cars with less than 20 bhp...


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I paid 34.08 for a Citroen Saxo in Carratraca--- north of Alora, Malaga.
Doesn't seem very much does it compared tp Nerja?????


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thrax said:


> In Nerja the rates are pubnlished as:
> CARS
> less than 8 bhp : €19
> 8 – 11 bhp : €51
> ...


You realise of course that the hp is not the actual hp but similar to the system used in the uk 60 years ago !
My 2,9L diesel is classed as 16 caballos here & I've just paid 165,20 € , paid in the 'voluntary 'period which includes a 10 % dicount


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

€125 in Benalmadena - even though I'm still waiting for the elusive Spanish plates. Almost there (I think!).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

99 euros and 1 cent for a LandRover in Estepona.
Dread to think what it would cost in the London/Surrey area.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

55 € or thereabouts, Valverde El Hierro, 1.5 diesel 

Hepa


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

In Pizarra:
€111.51 for a Range Rover 2.5 TDI
€43.04 for a JCB
€6.85 for a 125 Scooter


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

79€ for a picasso here in torremolinos


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

47e for 1.6 petrol
47e for 1.6 diesel.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like we've got the dearest then ! 

POTENCIA Y CLASE DE VEHICULO COEFICIENTE EUROS
A) TURISMOS:
-De menos de 8 caballos fiscales......... 1,8467 23,31
-De 8 hasta 11,99 caballos fiscales...... 1,8480 62,98
-De 12 hasta 15,99 caballos fiscales..... 1,8449 132,72
-De 16 hasta 19,99 caballos fiscales..... 1,8474 165,55
-De 20 caballos fiscales en adelante..... 1,8456 206,70


----------



## TiaTula (Mar 25, 2011)

*Hungarian Puli*



thrax said:


> Interested to know how much car tax you paid this year (those of you with cars, of course).


Hi. Nothing to do with car tax, but like your pic. Do you have a Puli? We have a black one and live in Alhaurin. 

If you need the car tax search for Patronato de Recaudación Provincial de Málaga, this will give you all the info you need.

It won't let me post the link!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

€115 for an 1800cc Opel Meriva in Cadiz.


----------

